

Joblint.org: a web interface to lint your job specs - rowanmanning
http://joblint.org/

======
danceonfire
This was already discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6468617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6468617)
a week ago.

~~~
muratmutlu
Someone has taken the time to make it into an online tool. I don't know how to
code but know plenty of designers who would like to try this

Great stuff,just shared it across Twitter

